# Free test dropped after 6 weeks on trt



## Definitiveday (Mar 21, 2018)

I have been able to look at my labs as they come in on my portal before my doctor appointment. I’m still waiting on some to come in. 
 The past 2 weeks I’ve felt like trash. Waking up has been hard as heck and I have zero energy. I feel worse physically then I did before starting. The labs I have back seem odd to me. My free testosterone has dropped from 96.0pg/ml to 77.9. My total test is up from 419.96ng/dL to 470.51. My shbg is 25 coming from 21 nmol/l. Waiting on e2 should be in today. Am I missing anything? Thanks


----------



## dk8594 (Mar 21, 2018)

Any changes in life style (diet, workout, sleep, stress, other medications you're on, drinking habits, etc.?) Also, are you on an AI?


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Mar 21, 2018)

Your labs look fine apart from the fact that if they’re supposed to be peak TT levels that’s pretty low for TRT. If they’re trough levels it’s another story.


----------



## Definitiveday (Mar 21, 2018)

I’m not on any other script. I haven’t drank for the past 60 days, no recreational use of drugs, sleep 8 hours. Just started lifting after 7 years off, 4 day split and going to failure. Keeping sets down and reps 8/12. Making sure I’m recovering and eating healthy. Stress is very low. 
 I pin on Friday 100ml test c. The first 4 weeks I felt like a god, then it progressively started to fall. The past 2 shots I didn’t feel as well as I had for those first 4/5 days after. The lab was taking in the trough “hours before weekly shot”. Any suggestions are welcome. This sucks, I know I have to get dialed in.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Mar 21, 2018)

Try splitting hour injections into twice weekly. Measure the peak also to see if there’s room to raise or adjust the fleeing in any way.


----------



## Definitiveday (Mar 21, 2018)

I just received me e2. It was 34pg/ml from 42. Is there anything else I should be looking at ? I would like to be well versed before my next doctor appointment. I know how I feel mentally and physically, I just want to be on the same page once he starts talking levels. 
 I will start splitting up my shots to 3.5 days and see what that does for me. Does it sound like I need less ? I’ve read somewhere that less is more. I know that my fsh is down to .85 and Lh is down to .07 so my body is done helping make its own.


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Mar 22, 2018)

My free testosterone seems to coincide with my SHBG.  When my SHBG is high, my free test is low.  When my SHBG is lower, my free testosterone is higher.  Now, if I could only figure out why my SHBG runs between 30 something and 50 something, I'd be golden.

Also, with your LH shut down, ask your doctor about prescribing HCG.  I take 500 iU of that every 3.5 days.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Mar 22, 2018)

Definitiveday said:


> I just received me e2. It was 34pg/ml from 42. Is there anything else I should be looking at ? I would like to be well versed before my next doctor appointment. I know how I feel mentally and physically, I just want to be on the same page once he starts talking levels.
> I will start splitting up my shots to 3.5 days and see what that does for me. Does it sound like I need less ? I’ve read somewhere that less is more. I know that my fsh is down to .85 and Lh is down to .07 so my body is done helping make its own.



Cant tell if you need more or less without peak levels really. 

LH and FSH will approach 0 bc you’re on exogenous testosterone. This is normal.


----------



## dk8594 (Mar 22, 2018)

You gave your trough levels, but I'm assuming you're still feeling crappy following your injections.  If not, and you feel great after an injection, but crappy the day(s) before your next one, it's most likely a frequency issue.

I will also say that when I first started TRT, the first weeks were euphoric for me.  After getting dialed in I still felt good (not crappy), but definitely not the euphoric feeling that one experiences when they first start. 

It's worth the conversation with your doctor.  Lethargy, although most likely due to your hormonal fluctuations, is a broad symptom and could be the result of a variety of causes.


----------



## Intense (Mar 22, 2018)

Hormones naturally fluctuate. Just because you're on trt doesn't mean they are always going to be consistent.

Going from 96.0pg/ml to 77.9 is literally nothing to worry about if we're talking amount of change, same with the SHBG. The free test ideally should be higher though.


Typically the higher the SHBG the lower your Free test will be, that can be due to many factors.


Your TRT regimen isn't ideal though as it is. You need to be injecting twice a week and 460 for total test isn't optimal at all. I aim for 900-1000, as that's what I feel best at and can still maintain a healthy blood pressure and lipids. The dosage you need will depend on your body chemistry. I take 150mg a week and it puts me at about 900 total test, but again it fluctuates depending on diet, sleep, workouts, stress, etc..


----------



## Definitiveday (Mar 30, 2018)

I went in today to talk about my blood work. Doctor agreed that my level was not great. He literally spent 2 mins talking to me “ hearing me out” and said “ I want you to do 2 shoots a week 80mg “160” total a week. 
 So the appointment to me felt off as he said he was uncomfortable prescribing me more then 100mg a week but would test again in 6 weeks with new dose. 
 I go to cvs to get script and I see that I get 4 bottles of test c 200. I call my doctor and ask “ so am I to carry over the extra 40 ml from each bottle for my next shot? He says no just toss it. 
 Now my questions to you guys is what would you do? I think I’m going to do as he says and see where I’m at in 6 weeks. I don’t want to get my t all jacked up and test out of range then he decides to drop me down.


----------



## IHI (Mar 30, 2018)

Just play his game, get signed off, then do what you want. Cheat while playing his game, you’ll never win. 

So get thru this first year and see how it goes, my scripted dose is only a little better for me mentally than pre trt problems, so where i feel normal at and where flags pop off for insurance are 2 different doses


----------



## Definitiveday (Apr 4, 2018)

Right on, thanks for the reply. For all intent and purpose it’s working well. This week in the gym I’m feeling pretty darn good. I’m on week 9 in the gym and trt and my gains are unreal. It’s like I grew over night and my lifts I was taking to failure last week I had to add quite a bit of weight to get myself to failure on same sets and reps. I feel like myself again!


----------

